# Steering Noise. Need some help.



## guwang (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi everybody. I owned a 2006 altima 2.5S. Recently I found a noise problem with the steering. The noise only occurs at low speed( when parking or being steady). When I am turning the steering wheel at low speed, a metal noise pops up and I don't actually know how to describe it. It happens in the front of the car, and the noise it not continuous, it only pops up when I gets to the third( or second) revolution of the steering. 
Any ideas what's going on?


----------

